# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  duda con nombre de uno de los palos de la baraja inglesa

## Kenji Shinoda

bueno estaba llegendo el libro de gran escuela cartomagica, y hay un juego que me pide que saque un par de cartas :

Ejemplo : dos de corazones, as de picas, cuatro de diamantes y dos de rombos

el rombo en este caso  seria el "trebol" :Confused:  

gracias...!!

----------


## Iban

No sé qué juego será, pero el rombo es el diamante (salvo errata).

----------


## Kenji Shinoda

> No sé qué juego será, pero el rombo es el diamante (salvo errata).



claro porque me pide que saque cartas de diamantes, y despues que saque por ej el 2 de rombos... :/ no pide sacar de trebol capas que es eso

----------


## ElMagoRodri

si nos dices de que juego hablas quizas podamos ayudarte.

----------


## rave

Eterna pregunta.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/f33/romb...iamantes-3110/

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Yo les suelo llamar (el 99% de las veces) diamantes. Pero si en el propio libro te pone de las dos formas, es raro... Qué juego es al que te refieres??

----------


## Ravenous

Cómo me gusta cuando habláis sin tener ni idea de lo que preguntan, sólo para rellenar mensajes...

Kenji, es una errata. Cuando llegue a casa te lo compruebo, pero creo que es trébol, como dices. De todas formas, es tan sencillo como comprobar si el juego sale.

----------


## Ritxi

Puede ser una errata, me suena que habia un fallo en el GEC1, ahora no puedo mirarlo pero quizás era en el Deletreo del pensamiento.
Si nos lo dices mejor, a ver si te podemos ayudar.

EDITO:
-Ravenous, te has adelantado-

----------


## Kenji Shinoda

Si es ese el deletreo de pensamiento... parece que se confundieron al hacerlo

----------


## Ritxi

> Si es ese el deletreo de pensamiento... parece que se confundieron al hacerlo



Igualmente la seleccion de cartas que propone no me gusta. No es dificil cambiartelas a tu gusto

----------


## Fredja

Se que igual lo podeis considerar necroposting pero yo siempre les he llamado diamantes...

Sent from my GT-B5510 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## OnlyFive

Ahi vamos:  a rellenar.
1º bueno a ver es un rombo para mi, pero es más, bonito llamarles diamantes no? yo les llamos por los dos nombres.
2º he leido por ahi, que las cartas jumbo son más grandes, yo pensaba que y tengo unas fournier y creo se refiere al tamaño de la letra cuando, dice: jumbo.
O eso creo yo.

Otra cosa, se nota que no conozco el tema eh? pero bueno, mi opinión es como vas a cambiar el tamaño de las cartas si estás practicando con una marca, mejor siempre la misma para que la mano, la "registre" y vas y te cambias a otras más grandes? o más pequeñas.
Las bibycle, son por lo que he visto en videos las "mejores" para juegos de naipes, y para florituras, eso es para mi otra cosa distinta, están las bee pero también por ser más finas la elige el personal, pero también repito, creo son de Bicycle, de la misma fábrica.
Trucos, Bicycle.
Florituras, Bee.


Un saludo.

----------


## Fredja

Bueno, yo uso Bees, Bicycles y Tally-ho indistintamente pero depende de para que las quieras. Mi baraja de cabecera es la Sentinels de Theory 11 sobre papel Bicycle con acabado de cojin de aire y en mi opinión son las mejores para florituras, yo ya voy por mi tercera y no va a ser la ultima pero esto es cuestión de ir probando y ver las que te gustan mas....

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola las Tally-ho, no las conozco, me suenan a tallarines, jajaja,  Theory 11- Sentinels, las buscare a ver cuales son,,pero yo he recibido hace cuestión de dos semanas las Bicycle, dorso rojo y azul, las he comparado con las fournier, y con otras con rasgos rasgados, a buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan, y sin duda, los abanicos salen solos con las Bicycle, más o menos perfectos pero salen con muchisima facilidad, para mi a día de hoy, y cuidadas como oro en paño Bicycle Stadardar letra pequeña.
Tendo dos fournier y dos bicycle, y otras dos rasgadas.
¿reo que me gusta Bicycle no? ¿se nota mucho? por algo las usan tanto por ahí........
Ya las vi, si muy bonitas, pero soy un purista, y me quedo con lo clásico, un purista, muy novel y sin apenas conocimientos de naipes y de como mover el mazo, pero lo que si tengo claro es la marca y la carta que quiero y esa es, BICYCLE STANDAR.
Un saludo, las tuyas son muy novedosas y si eres bueno les das buen uso, lucen mucho, en mis manos, solo serian, cartones pintados, con palos de ensuño, engaño y amor.
jajaja.

----------


## Fredja

Bueno, con las Bikes te pasa lo mismo que a mi con mis Sentinels, que te has enamorado de ellas  :Smile1:  Probar está muy bien más que nada porque igual encuentras alguna baraja sobre papel Bike que te gusta más para juegos que para florituras o al reves pero eso es muy muy personal.

Yo a las Fournier no puedo ni verlas, fijate. Se me hicieron muy dificiles de manejar cuando empecé y buff les cogí mucha tirria; todavía guardo la baraja porque fue un regalo de mi padre pero está aparcada en un cajón.

Y por cierto, no es que seas purista: reconozco que para las barajas soy un poco "rarita". Si te digo que la última vez que estuve en Barcelona tuve un momento Barbie cartomaga y me compré unas Bikes de color rosa  :117: DD

----------


## OnlyFive

Enamorado, no, lo que le sigue, con decirte, que las Bikes, como las llamas tú, no las utilizo para dejarlas echas polvo intentando imbricar la baraja con una mano, para eso tengo las Fournier u otras, pero, si. Las Fournier no tienen chispa, emoción no trasmiten nada, son como "cartas de bares" antiguas y misteriosas muy antiugas, sobre todo antiguas.
Tienen calidad pero no las veo yo muy por la labor de facilitar las cosas, eso la carta te lo va diciendo, si sabes escucharla, y yo ahora, sólo escucho a las Bicycle, mis niñas bonitas, dorso Azul mi preferida y Roja mi otra preferida.
Si las hay de colores muy llamativos.
Yo soy más de juegos, con su historia, el truco solo no me gusta, y las florituras, me encantaría saber hacerlas, pero no voy peder tiempo, en eso porque no me interesan, reconozco que tienen su inmenso merito, para el que les guste exclusivamente eso.
Como te digo, me gusta el truco con historia, aunque hay trucos que hay que hacer verdaderas florituras para realizarlos, por lo que he visto en internet.
Espero que pronto me ponga a estropearlas jajaja, de momento, el turno es de Fournier, y despues y si Dios quiere, Bicycle de momento standar y luego, pues probaré, algo no muy extravagante.
Pero de medida Standar, ni las estrechitas Bridge que tengo unas,( super manejables con una mano) ni las más anchas o grandes, esas no.
Bueno voy a empezar a practicar como buen ""mago"" practico por las noches.

----------


## Fredja

Al final te has hecho con unas Tally!!  :117:  Ya me contarás que tal :Smile1:  

Por cierto, he oido que eres de Barcelona; yo voy a menudo y si quieres quedamos a café algun dia que baje y hablamos..  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

> Al final te has hecho con unas Tally!!  Ya me contarás que tal 
> 
> Por cierto, he oido que eres de Barcelona; yo voy a menudo y si quieres quedamos a café algun dia que baje y hablamos..


Pues podriamos quedar todos!!
Supongo que te será imposible un miércoles, no?

----------


## Fredja

Si es un miercoles que libro, me lo puedo combinar bastante bien  :Smile1:  Si no,ya nos vamos a algun fin de semana pero por mi encantada, solo es cuestion de cuadrar fechas  :Smile1: 

Por cierto, te mande las fotos de los empalmes....

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola, Fredja, esas fotos son ¿reveladoras de como hacer trucos? pues me interesan. jajaja
Por cierto como ves tú las Bicycle Alchemy un poco fuertes ¿no?

----------


## Fredja

> Hola, Fredja, esas fotos son ¿reveladoras de como hacer trucos? pues me interesan. jajaja
> Por cierto como ves tú las Bicycle Alchemy un poco fuertes ¿no?


muchi
Si tienes el Canuto, estudialo y verás que no te hacen falta las fotos  :Smile1:  

Si te refieres a las Alchemy Gothic, las tengo en casa cortesía de mi chico. Si no te gusta este tipo de temática si que son un poco extremas, a mí me gustan pero tampoco las usaría de normal a no ser que quisiera asustar a alguien  :117: D De esta temática pero un poco más light son las Coffin Fodder, que tienen un aire asi a lo Tim Burton.

----------


## OnlyFive

Si, esas serían más bien para mirarlas, observarlas y poco más, lo que si me gustan son mucho las pelis de Tin Buron, y en especial El Barbero Diabólico de la calle Fleet.........no soy gótico, pero me gusta lo gótico. Y la témacita, gótica, no muy extrema. jeejeje. Bueno ya veremos algunas hay que comprar jajaja, lo que si, te digo es que no sabía yo que el meñique, en el imbricado a una mano en el toque final tuviera tanto protagonismo, el meñique, el pequeño meñique.
Quien lo diría, pero me va saliendo poco a poco, y me lo ha dicho la mano derecha, porque he cambiado de mano, el indice de la izquierda ya me dolía algo, bastante, jajaja.

----------


## Fredja

:117:  Yo es que tengo una historia muy buena de cuando mi madre se empeñó en aprender el corte Charlier pero no sé si toca contarla aquí. Es que me lo has recordado al contar lo del meñique....

----------


## OnlyFive

El corte Charlier? no sé que es, pero cuenta, mientras sigas las normas del foro, y no faltes el respeto a alguien, yo ya, he editado algunos de mis post por, no crear suspicacias. El meñique de la mano derecha tiene, mucha más fuerza y ha buscado los angulos y las cartas se han puesto casi todas de una en una menos cinco al final y dos tre el mazo, que las he visto yo, jajajaja

----------


## OnlyFive

Hola de nuevo, las he intentado pedirlas por messenger pero no me han contestado, así que no se que hacer, claro, me gustan, y me gustaría comprarlas pero no las he visto en el catalogo de bicycle, aquí en tiendamagia. O la Alchemi Gothic 2, tambien están bien y son más económicas.
No serán exclusivas para chicas no? son indistintas no son como las rosas que te comprastes......

----------

